# December Challenge - Best Graphics



## MrExcel (Nov 25, 2002)

This topic is for discussion of the Nov/Dec challenge as posted at http://www.mrexcel.com/challenge.shtml

_________________
MrExcel.com Consulting
This message was edited by  MrExcel on 2002-11-25 07:33


----------



## MrExcel (Dec 4, 2002)

I received a note from J-Walk today.  He is going to autograph the book for the winning entry.  

Check out John's weblog:
http://j-walk.com/blog/archives/021202.htm#04-05

Bill


----------



## sanlejushi (Dec 21, 2002)

Very impressed by Earl Takasaki's cannon ball. even the macros written is a few simple lines of code.
It truly pieces different components, from calculation tables and graphs, together seamlessly to produce such an effect.
I could never have imagined that this is possible with excel.


----------



## Wendel (Feb 2, 2003)

Is there a winner to be announced in latest
challange?

looked at the others and decided to order the
book myself :wink:

Wendel


----------

